# Interfaz grafica con visual basic



## jckhardcorextre (Nov 11, 2008)

soy nuevo en este foro, ya revise los temas y hay muhcos parecidos pero ninguno respondio mis dudas.

  lo que quiero es crear una interfaz grafica usando visual basic, y como medio de comunicacion un  puerto usb,

 quiero un programa donde yo introduzca unos numeros en visual, y estos se muestren en unos  displays.
 se que suena muy sencillo, mi problema es que no se ni usar muy  bien visual basic, ni como comunicarlo con el puerto usb, en la parte electronica si alguien tiene algun diagrama para que lo pueda hacer seria de mucha ayuda,  vi uno muy parecido  usando un pic 16f84 pero no encontre el .hex para pogramar el pic.

pues espero que me ayuden


----------



## lanselor (Nov 12, 2008)

E visual basic es muy facil de usar.

Este es un buen manual con el que aprender y usar de "Guia" en caso de dudas o de no saber resolver un problema:

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/l2524.html

Además es gratuito. Sobre el protocolo usb, supongo que habrá alguna libreria para visual basic que interactue directamente con el puerto usb. 

Suerte.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2008)

Puedes bajarlo en http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/ también otros lenguajes.

Ideas del USB tienes que bajarte la librería en www.microchip.com mientras aquí hay ejemplos que los usa junto con le Visual C# .net Express http://www.hobbypic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=40

Me imagino que sabrás grabar PIC, aún así te paso el enlace del manual IC.Prog
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9316.html
otro pero de Winpic800
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9157.html


----------

